

Google is quietly testing Google+ for Domains - joetyson
http://thenextweb.com/google/2011/07/06/google-is-quietly-testing-google-for-domains/

======
generalk

      > their organization name was being used in lieu of 
      > a circle when they tried to share something.
    

I think there are two types of Google Apps users: (1) the Large Organization
and (2) the Guy Who Wants Gmail At His Domain.

(1) is okay if their users don't get the quickest rollout of new services,
it's just a nice hosted email/calendar/docs solution. Users of (1) probably
have personal GMail accounts they use for personal stuff, anyway.

(2) is confused whenever their me@mydomain.com email account doesn't act 100%
like a regular GMail account.

Google has to cater to (1) because that's the whole point of Google Apps --
but that means that (2) gets slower rollouts of features that (1) might not
appreciate. Perhaps if there were a different product, aimed toward the
individual rather than the organization, this type of confusion could be
avoided.

~~~
adunsmoor
I use Google apps for both (1) and (2) above (although I'm not confused when
mydomain.com doesn't work like my GMail account).

In the case of (1) the biggest issue I see is when people from an organization
leave. It'll be interesting to see how Google handles that in Google+ for Apps
users.

As an example, right now, when deleting a Google Apps account all of the
user's shared docs, calendars, emails, etc. are deleted. I'm not sure if
there's a way to preserve information or transition ownership easily.

For organizations like schools I could easily envision someone wanting to take
their Google+ content with them once they graduate. For companies there's
usually a mix of content that should be removed and preserved that's specific
to that organization.

For my personal domain I do want Google Apps features to have parity with
GMail. It's not that I don't understand the difference. It's that I don't want
to split my information between multiple online identities.

~~~
generalk

      > In the case of (1) the biggest issue I see is when people from an organization leave. 
      > [...] when deleting a Google Apps account all of the user's shared docs, 
      > calendars, emails, etc. are deleted. 
    

Wow, that's shocking. I've only ever used GApps for (2), but I just kind of
assumed that deleting a user didn't also auto-delete their data in the
organization's GApps account.

    
    
      > For my personal domain I do want Google Apps features to have parity with GMail. 
      > It's not that I don't understand the difference. It's that I don't want to split 
      > my information between multiple online identities.
    

Perhaps I was being overly simplistic. Presumably folks that set up their own
GApps account for their domain understand that they're setting up a different
kind of Google account. The disparity is always jarring, though, esp. in the
case of Google Plus.

~~~
adunsmoor
It looks like Google has improved deleting users since the last time I had to
do it. That's a relief! They've been improving Google Apps a lot in the past
year.

<http://www.google.com/support/a/bin/answer.py?answer=33314>

"Shared documents created by the user will be deleted within five days unless
ownership is reassigned. You can reassign ownership of all documents created
by the user before deleting the account. If you only need to save some
documents, spreadsheets, or presentations, ask the user to reassign ownership
of selected documents prior to deleting the account."

Shared calendars aren't deleted. Email seems to be unless steps are taken to
export the data prior to account deletion, etc. etc.

It'll be interesting to see their take on Google+ content.

------
furyg3
Good! Much better than blaming their paying Apps customers (in front of their
users) for things they didn't implement:

[http://www.google.com/support/+/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answ...](http://www.google.com/support/+/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=1350411&p=admin_disabled)

~~~
RyanKearney
>Error: Admin disabled >It looks like your domain administrator has disabled
access to Google Profiles for your organization[0]. If you think this is a
mistake, you can get in touch with your admin. (And if you need help
convincing them, try giving them a box of chocolates.)

[0] <http://www.google.com/support/+/bin/answer.py?answer=1258896>

_clicks link_

>We're sorry, but the information you've requested cannot be found. Please try
searching or browsing the Help Center.

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU

------
layzphil
This is good news. For geeks with their own domain for email the free apps
accounts are great. The downside is that they are usually slow to rollout new
services. Looking forward to trying G+

~~~
noobiscus
You're not wrong; I'm still eagerly awaiting a Google Reader account that uses
my actual email, rather than dumping me out to the root Apps address!

(I've been eagerly waiting for 2 years)

~~~
ceejayoz
They already have this. Go into your Google Apps admin, go to "Organizations &
Users", click "Services", and make sure Google Reader is turned on. Might want
to go through and see what others you're missing while you're at it!

------
mikecane
I think many more people have Google+ than realize it. I signed up first day,
never got any email, and signing into GMail one day, I happened to look at the
upper left corner of the black bar and there was You+. I clicked and had
Google+.

~~~
make_lemonade
Is this specifically for Google App customers? You're right I can get the same
black bar and You+ in the upper left corner. But going any further results in
"Google+ is in limited Field Trial, Keep me posted".

~~~
mikecane
Really? Wow. Then it's as someone said: I won a lottery. I'd rather have cash.

------
mbesto
This could be a huge contender for Jive, Chatter, etc.

~~~
ch0wn
Yammer comes to my mind, too.

~~~
ra
Google+ for Google apps will kill Yammer.

------
JordyB
This is great, apps users finally getting some love. I Can't wait to try it
out.

------
bad_user
This is exciting news. Was beginning to feel lonely :)

------
briggers
Exciting.

Let me unashamedly open the traditional Google+ invite begging thread.

paul.bridger, gmail. Much obliged!

